# Neue Grafikkarte



## dagster (27. November 2011)

Abend! 
Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Grafikkarte für das kleine Budget.
Gibt derzeit so viele Grafikkarten  das ich mich da nicht wirklich durch finde.
Mein derzeitges System



Amd Phenom 9750 Quadcore
4GB Ram DDR2/3? - Dual channel 800mhz
*GF8200a Mainboard*
9800gt Grafikkarte 1GB
500gb HD 7200 Umdrehung
jersey Netzteil 550 Watt
nicht die beste Zusammenstellung kann ich mir vorstellen.
Habe aber festgestellt das ich z.b  Spiele wie Battlefield 3 nicht ein mal auf Loweste Einstellung Spielen kann. MW3 wiederum auf Extra ohne Probleme, wobei da glaube ich das Enigne eine entschiedene rolle spielt. Jetzt hatte ich mir das Spiel Saint row Third besorgt und musste mit bedauern feststellen das ich zwar auf Mittel Spielen konnte aber sobald man z.b Nitro einsetz kommen FPS einbrüche die dann so 10-20 Sekunden dauern können.. was ziemlich nervend ist denn ich Spiele liebend gerne mit Details.. kauf mir teils nur Spiele weil ich in eine Schöne Grafik Welt eintauchen will. Leider stößt die 9800gt mitlerweile an ihre Grenzen und ich suche jetzt eine Neue. Wenn möglich so das ich mir nicht direkt noch ein neues Netzteil besorgen muss.  N Freund von mir z.b Spielt BF3 auf high mit ner 450gts aber der hat auch n billig Monitor wo 13xx seine maximale auflösung ist da Spiele ich ganz anders.. ich spiele auf 1900x xxx nur welche Karte wäre für mich gut? Fragt nicht was mein Preis limit ist habe oben geschrieben das ich fürs kleine Geld keine suche.. bin kein Millionär.


----------



## svd (27. November 2011)

So wie es jetzt ist, würde eine HD6770, ab ca. 80€, am meisten bringen. 
Sie durchaus FullHD fähig, bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen natürlich nur mit reduziertem Detailgrad.

Aber ausgerechnet Battlefield 3, FullHD, "high"... eher nein. 
Da musst du schon mit der Auflösung runtergehen oder für einen größeren Upgrade sparen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. November 2011)

Da muss ich svd mal wieder zustimmen, die HD 6770 ist für dein System ideal und auch noch sehr günstig.
Battlefield 3 wird auf hoch+FullHD nicht laufen, dafür müsstest du nochmal 50-60 Euro mehr für eine HD 6870 ausgeben...
Aber BF3 sieht ja schon auf low klasse aus, und auf mittleren Details kannst dus gut spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Ja, das seh ich ebenso. Für die 6770 wird auch definitv dan Netzeil reichen, da die nicht mehr Strom als eine 9800GT braucht. Wenn Du eine 6870 nehmen willst, musst Du aber unbedingt mal schauen, was für genaue Daten Dein Netzteil hat. Da sollte eine Tabelle zu finden sein mit AMperewerten bei 3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt.

Die 6770 wäre aber auch schon ca doppelt so stark wie Deine 9800GT.


ps: du musst nur sichergehen, dass Dein Mainboard auch PCie hat. Aber an sich sollte es das habem, da der 8200erChipsatz vom Board neu genug ist.


----------



## dagster (27. November 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten! Scheint euch einnig zu sein mit der Karte. Hab se mir im Test angeschaut und bin nicht sonderlich begeistert. Wie wäre es mit der GTX 550 Ti? 120€ sind schon etwas krasser aber denke weit besser als die PCIe HD 6770.
Würde mein NT für die karte noch reichen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Die 550 Ti ist nicht so viel besser als die 6770, als dass die 120€ wert wäre. Da würd ich dann lieber noch 10-20€ drauflegen und direkt eine AMD 6870 nehmen, die ist sogar besser als eine GTX 560 (ohne "Ti" ).

Die 6770 wäre halt das beste bis ca 100€, und über 100€ würde man halt wie gesagt dann direkt eine 6870 nehmen.


----------



## dagster (27. November 2011)

okay, Danke, werd mal schauen wie es diesen Monat mit Geld aussieht Danke für die Hilfreiche Beratung  Hätte vermutlich Müll gekauft. Würde die  AMD 6870  mein netzteil noch schaffen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Schwer zu sagen - da solltest Du wie gesagt mal auf die Tabelle achten mit den ampere-Werten


Und schau auch, welche Stromanschlüsse das Netzteil bietet. die 6870 braucht 2 Stecker mit PCIe 6fach, wobei bei einigen Karten auch Adapter beiligen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (28. November 2011)

Empfohlen ist ja für die 6870er ein 550W-Netzteil, und da sollte auch JEDES No-Name-Netzteil mit 550W ausreichen, die empfohlene Leistung ist ja für No-Names ausgelegt, da ja nicht jeder ein Marken-Netzteil hat.


----------



## Zocker15xD (28. November 2011)

Ach ja, die 550 TI ist ihren Aufpreis zur 6770 absolut nicht wert, wie Herrboy schon sagte. In diesem Preisbereich hat AMD die P/L-Sieger, damit spreche ich vor Allem die HD 6870 an. Also entweder die oder eine 6770


----------



## dagster (29. November 2011)

Stellt sich die Frage von welchem Anbieter soll ich sie nehm? Denke werde die 6770 nehmen da ich meinem NT nicht wirklich zutraue was noch besseres zu Schaffen. Werde nacher die Werte abschreiben vom NT. 
Habe gehört das Zotac karten sehr wenig Strom verbrauchen..  hab meine 9800er auch von zotac.

Verwantes Thema  da wir schonmal dabei sind, ich will für mein CPU ein besseren Lüfter haben  da ich meine CPU gern etwas übertakten würde. Gibt es da empfehlung ist mein quad überhaupt  für die Übertaktung gebaut? Will ja nicht viel so 10% Maxi wäre schon fein ^^


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Die Karten verbrauchen alle ungefähr gleichviel, da die sich eigentlich wenn überhaupt nur beim Lüfter unterscheiden. Am besten schau mal bei amazon oder alternate, ob ein bestimmtes Modell halt nicht als besonders laut kritisiert wird.

Als Lüfter kannst Du zB einen Sythe Mugen nehmen, wenn Du bei OC die Grenzen ausreizen willst. Ansonsten reicht auch zB ein Sythe Katana 3. Allerdings werden 10% kaum was bringen. Selbst bei einem extrem CPU-lastigen SPiel hast Du dann halt 33 statt 30 FPS, das heißt nur in ganz wenigen Fällen wird aus "Ruckeln" dann "spielbar".


----------



## Fraggerick (29. November 2011)

ich verbau zZ sehr gerne genau die karte hier: GeForce GTX460 FPB

biete "ziemlich viel" leistung für "ziemlich wenig" geld Vergleichen AMD HD 6870, Nvidia GTX 460

da die ja noch FPB ist stehen da noch ein paar frames mehr ins haus. also "fast so schnell" wie die radeon aber 20öcken billiger. den nächsten wirklichen leistungssprung bekommt man erst wieder ab einer 560ti bzw dem radeon gegenstück dazu. also ab in etwa 180 euro.

wobei die gtx 560 ohne ti, gerade werksseitig übertaktet, fast an die mit ti ran reichen und dabei auch recht günstig sind...

also ICH fand den midrange kartenmarkt noch nie unübersichtlicher als zur zeit...


----------



## Fraggerick (29. November 2011)

nachtrag: GTX560 OC

die zB, aber nur wenn du das neue batmanspiel willst. das gibts zZ bei nvidia karten aber der 560 für lau dazu... dann kostet die karte nurnoch 110 euronen...


----------



## dagster (30. November 2011)

Hab mir jetzt die Werte abgeschrieben.

DC



> +5V +12V -12V +3,3V +5Vsb



Output


> 30A 18A 0.8A 30A 2.5A


Was das jetzt allerdings bedeutet keine Ahnung.  Ist die Grafikkarte dennoch die Beste wahl?


----------



## Fraggerick (30. November 2011)

das netzteil drückt 200w auf 12v.

das ist, gelinde gesagt, nichts. davon geht etwas mehr als die hälfte an die cpu.

ich halte es für ein wunder das der rechner überhaupt lief.

diese NT Hamburg 530W ist eine gute mischung aus billig und gut. (ggf anderer shop, ich mag den laden halt, der billigste ist er nicht, aber sehr günstig...) 38a auf einer einzigen dicken 12v leitung. das reicht dicke. 

solltest ggf noch einen monat sparen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Ja, mein Tagan mit 480W hat bei 12V bis zu 28 Ampere und reich locker für die 6870. Das ist eben bei Netzteilen so, dass "billige" die Werte oft ungünstiger verteilt haben, da es in der Produktion billiger ist.


ABER: es kann sein, dass Dein Netzteil trotzdem reicht. Für die 6770 würde es reichen, da die wie gesagt nicht mehr als die 9800GT braucht. Die 6870 kann halt wiederum bis zu 40-50 mehr brauchen. Das Netzteil kann das also durchaus trotzdem noch schaffen. Du kannst es ja testen. Wenn es nicht reicht, geht halt der PC aus. An sich sollten 550W reichen, selbst bei einem billigen Netzteil.

So oder so: eine 6870 braucht zwei Stecker mit PCIe 6fach. Wenn Dein Netzteil die nicht hat, wäre ein neues NT eh keine schlechte Idee, auch wenn man die fehlenden Stecker per Adapter nachreichen könnte.


----------



## Fraggerick (30. November 2011)

ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie sich chinaböller bei überlast verhalten...


----------



## dagster (30. November 2011)

Ich hatte mir mal diese hier bei Conrad gekauft.
XFX Radeon HD 4890 850M, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out (HD-489A-ZDF/HD-489X-ZSFC/HD-489X-ZHFL) in Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich
HD 4890 da ist mein rechner nicht mehr hochgefahren nicht genug strom.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Ja gut, die 4890 ist auch ein Stromfresser...  die zieht im 2D-Modus schon 60 Watt, unter Last bis zu 210 Watt. Die AMD 6770 und 6870 ziehen in 2D nur ca 15-20 Watt, bei Vollast bis zu 110 bzw 140 Watt. 

Wie gesagt: es ist schwer zu sagen. VIEL mehr braucht die 6870 nicht, maximal 40W, das wären dann 3-4 Ampere bei 12 Volt, die im Zweifel fehlen würden.


----------



## Fraggerick (1. Dezember 2011)

ich hab die oben verlinkte gtx 560 oc grad hier liegen. neben batman arkham city ist auch noch assasins creed brotherhood dabei... ich find, dann ist der preis alle mal fair


----------

